# South Coast Rod Builders Fall Fest



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Well itâ€™s time for the SCRB â€œFall Festâ€! On September 10, 2016, weâ€™ll be hosting the SCRB Fall Fest over at my house, which is located at 1603 Avenue F, Danbury, TX 77534 (Same location as the last event). Based on the feedback from our last get together, weâ€™re going to reduce the number of presenters at this gathering and allow more time to sit down together as a group and throw around different thoughts and ideas and give everyone a chance to ask any questions they might have.

Weâ€™re working on getting a list of presenters together for the meeting, but if there is anything specific that you would be interested in seeing 1st hand and/or learning more about, please let me know in the comments below. If we get enough interest in a specific topic, weâ€™ll try to get a presenter for it for this meeting.

Iâ€™ll update the announcement as we get presenters lined up, so stay tuned and I hope to see you all there!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hopefully I'll make this one... Ever since I retired I've gotten so busy I don't know how I ever had time to work!!!!!LoL!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Well a quick presenter update!

Adam Lathrop (JuiceGoose) has agreed to share with us his talents on painting reel seats, so if you've ever thought about painting your own you'll want to make sure to be here for his presentation.

Hector Rojas has agreed to share his talents for decorative wraps as well! I'll definitely be taking notes myself, lol!

Lance Dupre (Swampland) just contacted me and has offered to do a eva grip install demo using rubber contact cement! Also, Lance will be bringing blanks and components that will be for sale. If there is something specific you want, please contact Lance directly to let him know.

We'll be working on adding a few more before the days event. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## capt.dru01 (Mar 12, 2015)

As of right now, looks like I will be able to make it. Looking forward to going and meeting you guys.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

capt.dru01 said:


> As of right now, looks like I will be able to make it. Looking forward to going and meeting you guys.


Looking forward to meeting you. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm really thinking about trying to make it as well. Have to see what my schedule is closer to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Another quick update...

Door Prizes galore!!! Casey Portier with VooDoo Rods, Lance Dupre with Swampland Tackle, Bill Batson, CEO of Batson Enterprises, and myself will all be donating door prizes for next months event!

Casey will have little gift packs of different items for door prizes. Lance will be offering some custom Matagi hoods as door prizes. I'll be offering a couple of Rodgeeks blanks and Bill will be sending different items down this week!

We're right at 32 days until the event. If you haven't already signed up to go, you can do so by visiting our Facebook page. If you do not have a Facebook page, you can PM me here that way I can keep an accurate headcount for the event.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll be there also & promise not to bring any more snakes


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope to be there for this one. Sounds like its going to be a good one too.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

pathfinder1810 said:


> I'll be there also & promise not to bring any more snakes


Man Vincent, that was an awesome presentation you did last time! You can bring a snake over anytime, lol!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

katjim00 said:


> I hope to be there for this one. Sounds like its going to be a good one too.


Jim, I hope you can make it bud. It should be a good one, for sure!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

jreynolds said:


> Count me in!


Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks like I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting some of the local builders and learning alot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Gfarley22 said:


> Looks like I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting some of the local builders and learning alot


That's great news! We'll see you there.


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

I am not very advanced, but not a beginner. Is this gathering open to all - I will do more listening than contributing I think.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes sir open to all.come on down


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

BillGulledge said:


> I am not very advanced, but not a beginner. Is this gathering open to all - I will do more listening than contributing I think.


Like Jim said, we'd love to have you down. Let me know if you need directions, etc... prior to the event.


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

I would like to attend. Can you email time, directions, location to
[email protected]
Thanks
Bill


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

BillGulledge said:


> I would like to attend. Can you email time, directions, location to
> [email protected]
> Thanks
> Bill


Bill, I just sent you an email with the information you requested along with a map of how to get here. Let me know if there is anything else that I can do for you before the event.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

*Door Prizes!!!*

Well we have some great door prizes for our gathering in 2 and a half weeks. Batson has generously donated 2 blanks, the SP842 &SP843, in white, along with an Alps RDP16 reel seat with the anodized blue hood, a flared cork butt grip, and a 3-piece set of their new cork/eva grips. They also sent down copies of the new 2017 catalog and hats for everyone as well.

Casey Portier and his wife LaDonna were also generous enough to send us some prize packs for some lucky winners!

If you haven't already signed up, make sure to do so. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Well the South Coast Rod Builders gathering is two weeks from tomorrow. If you haven't already planned on attending, I would encourage you to do so. I'm looking forward to seeing the various presentations we have planned as well as everyone that will be attending.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

You want people to bring food? I plan on coming as of right now and figured I could contribute some grub. Let us know


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Will there be a schedule of events? Just found out my wife works out of town that day and need to do some coordinating with the in laws to watch my daughter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

katjim00 said:


> You want people to bring food? I plan on coming as of right now and figured I could contribute some grub. Let us know


Jim, that would be great. I'm going to grill some chicken and sausages, so anything else you want to bring would be great. I'll see you next weekend.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Gfarley22 said:


> Will there be a schedule of events? Just found out my wife works out of town that day and need to do some coordinating with the in laws to watch my daughter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm working on a schedule now. As for your daughter, please feel free to bring her. My 3 girls will be here and they're 5, 10 & 11 years old. There's plenty of toys and other things to keep them busy.

I'll post the schedule later today.


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I'm working on a schedule now. As for your daughter, please feel free to bring her. My 3 girls will be here and they're 5, 10 & 11 years old. There's plenty of toys and other things to keep them busy.
> 
> I'll post the schedule later today.


Ok thanks. She's only 17 months otherwise I would. I have a babysitter lined up just need to let her know how long

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Well here's the presentation schedule for Saturday's get together:

10:00am - 11:00am: Arrive, Meet & Greet
11:00am - 12:00pm: Hector Rojas - Decorative Wraps
12:00pm - 1:00pm: Lunch
1:00pm - 2:00pm: Adam Lathrop - Painting Reel Seats
2:00pm - 3:00pm: Lance Dupre - Installing EVA grips using rubber cement
3:00pm - ???: Open Discussion (all)

Sorry for the tardiness in getting this published. It's been a busy weekend at the house!

I'll see everyone on Saturday.


----------



## fishinkid (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm on call Saturday but luckily for me Danbury is right down the road from some compressors i take care of, so maybe I can sneak away for a few hours and get to meet everybody and learn a thing or two.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

fishinkid said:


> I'm on call Saturday but luckily for me Danbury is right down the road from some compressors i take care of, so maybe I can sneak away for a few hours and get to meet everybody and learn a thing or two.


That'd be great if you can. Hope to see you there!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Man, shoulder is healing up slowly from surgery and I'm starting to build again. I love those team rainshadow hats! I mostly build on those blanks. I would love to come Saturday but my daughter is coming in from Aggieland and that doesn't happen very often. You guys have a great time and maybe next year!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

My parents told me when I went away to college I was always welcome to come home and visit. They also told me they saw me for 18 years....lol


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

colbyntx said:


> Man, shoulder is healing up slowly from surgery and I'm starting to build again. I love those team rainshadow hats! I mostly build on those blanks. I would love to come Saturday but my daughter is coming in from Aggieland and that doesn't happen very often. You guys have a great time and maybe next year!


I definitely understand! Family is always 1st in my book! Enjoy your weekend and hopefully we'll see you at the next gathering after the 1st of the year!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Armando, is this event open to anyone to attend?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Speckled said:


> Armando, is this event open to anyone to attend?


Definitely! Come on over!


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

The race I was going to tomorrow is cancelled due to 80% chance of rain, so my dad and I will be there.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I was just down there last wke, otherwise, I'd be attending. Hope ya'll have an great meeting!!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry I missed it, my kids just have alot going on today that my wife needs help with. Please post some pictures.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, it's another great end to another great gathering! I want to personally thank everyone who came over today for the South Coast Rod Builders Fall Fest. We had a few more people come this time (30) than we had at our Spring Fling!

We also had some great presentations from Hector Rojas on crosswraps, Adam Lathrop on painting custom reel seats and reels, as well as from Lance Dupre, who shared how to apply eva grips using rubber cement without the need to bore out the grips.

Of course, the food was great! I smoked some chicken and sausage, Rachel Dupre made some absolutely delicious green beans, Melody Rojas brought some delicious beans as well as potato salad. Jim Miller brought a cheese tray that paired up perfectly with a fruit tray we had, and the desserts... a strawberry cake and chocolate brownies were great as well! Will Van Ostrand also brought a few ice chests filled with cold drinks for everyone to drink.

We had some great door prizes courtesy of Bill Batson at Batson Enterprises, Casey Portier of Voodoo Rods, Lance Dupre of Swampland Tackle, Adam Lathrop of Mach 2 Custom Rods, and myself here at Traditions Custom Rods.

Between all the presentations, lots of small groups formed and lots of discussion took place on every facet of rod building, from custom grips using different materials, to decorative aspects such as wraps, painted reel seats, and the use of decorative trim pieces, to the use of the different types of guides and their applications.

These gatherings are only as good as the information that's shared and the people who take part in them. Thank you to everyone who came and for making this one special. I can't wait for our next one in January.

On a sad note, I couldn't take any pictures. My phone battery decided to die on me and won't hold a charge unless it's plugged in. For everyone that was here, if you have any pictures, please share them here.

I'll see everyone again in January!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

As always thanks for putting it on armando. Enjoyed meeting everyone. The door prizes were a little icing on cake. Looking forward to putting something special together for ya.


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

It definitely was awesome. Adam if I need some help one of these days I may come calling considering your around the corner from me. Thanks for everything guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Sure just let me know bud


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

After Adam's presentation yesterday, I had him take a 13Fishing Concept E home with him to get painted. It'll be a 2-tone fade that I'm excited to use! I'll be posting up a bunch of photos of the rod as soon as I get it built. Thanks again Adam!


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Anybody got ideas for direction on that metallic red blank I won. Never built on a colored blank. Bought a candy red/blue metallic reel seat from Lance for it but after that I'm stuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Personally i try to make one thing about the rod be the wow factor. To much and it all gets overlooked(overload of the eyeballs ya know). So i would let the blank and the seat be the center of attention and go subtle on the grips. Maybe black eva or black eva with red stripes. Same thing on the threadwork. Minimal and simple to show off the blank but at the same time be custom.

Swing by the house one night if ya wanna throw some grips together.


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks Adam. That's where I was struggling wasn't sure if I went crazy or let the blank do the talking. I may take you up on the grip offer as well. Will be a few weeks before I get to work on it. It I'll let you know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup I'm here if ya need manz


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

big D. said:


> Sounds like a great time!


Dustin, it was. Wish you could have made it. We'll be planning our next one for early January. Keep your eyes open for the announcement here by the end of next month.


----------

